# Stroke



## Theresa48 (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know if the title said what I wanted it to say. I want everyone reading this to go to a doctor and have their blood pressure checked and be screened for diabetes. Also, make sure your loved ones do the same. My dear life partner had a stroke last Wednesday. He can not swallow or move his leg and arm on the left side. He is in the hospital and who knows how long his recovery will take. I am heartsick for him. He was not fat so thought himself to be protected from these diseases. He did not see a doctor for a yearly screening and the hypertension and diabetes went untreated until the stroke. PLEASE...take care of yourselves in this most basic way because it can possibly save you from a horror you don't want to know.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Nov 30, 2009)

I am so sorry for you and your family. Hugs to you all and a speedy recovery for your mate.


----------



## Theresa48 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you! Just got back from the hospital and am feeling very sad. Was nice to read your note. It is not easy dealing with the depression he has and feeling of hopelessness. 
I want him to get better but fear his frame of mind might work against it. Take care.


----------



## Tina (Nov 30, 2009)

Theresa, my dad had a stroke last year. He was 89. Now, while he's not all better, because you just don't come back at 89 like you did at 30, 40, or 50, he's much, much improved. Physical therapy can help a LOT -- more than you'd think. There will probably always be little differences, as strokes are life-altering, but a person -- especially if they fight -- can come back to normality from a stroke more than most would ever dream.

There's a time for everything, and I think it's completely normal for you both to have at least some depression. But don't lose hope and don't let your partner lose hope, because there really is no reason, from what I read from your posts, to think that he cannot regain at least some of what he has lost, and more if he fights for it. Blessings to you, Theresa.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Theresa. I hope your partner will regain his health and functionality soon.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm sorry to read this, Theresa. I hope your partner is able to make a significant recovery. Hugs to you too. I know how exhausting sitting in hospitals worrying about a partner after something traumatic can be. I hope you have some support as well.


----------



## Theresa48 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Tina, Frankie and Rainyday. I appreciate the responses. I was very touched that you took the time to give me words of support. Meant a lot. I am fortunate to have friends that are supporting me through this time. He is getting better. For that I am blessed.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 3, 2009)

best wishes to you! people do and can recover from strokes all the time. his language areas weren't affected and he's alive, don't give up hope and check in if you can.


----------



## steely (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh dear, please take care of yourself. Best wishes for you and your partner on a good recovery.


----------



## Theresa48 (Dec 4, 2009)

Your good wishes, thoughts and responses are appreciated. He is doing better. He is now in a rehab facility. He did get some motion back in his leg. He is understandably depressed. Hopefully, he will continue to progress. Thanks. All of you are terrific.


----------



## steely (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear that. Continuing thoughts and prayers for you both.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 5, 2009)

I just saw this thread... I'm glad he is doing better. Prayers and good thoughts your direction for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Theresa48 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you. I appreciate your words of support very much. All of the responses have been comforting because I feel less alone which may seem weird since I really don't know any of you except through your posts. Dimensions is full of caring, compassionate people.


----------



## steely (Dec 7, 2009)

Theresa48 said:


> Thank you. I appreciate your words of support very much. All of the responses have been comforting because I feel less alone which may seem weird since I really don't know any of you except through your posts. Dimensions is full of caring, compassionate people.



In the recent passing of my husband, the support I have received here has been a tremendous source of healing. Many of the Dimmers, I really don't know personally, but the kindness and caring come through all the same. They have been invaluable to me. So no, it's not weird because the intention is the same, they care. As we care about you and the issues you are facing right now. I hope you are well and your partner is continuing to improve. I think of you often.


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 8, 2009)

Theresa i am so sorry, please use the social workers for supprt at the hospital, you are going thru a life altering happening, as is your partner...dont think you are alone or have to be strong for weeks or months...utilize support as you can...hugs


----------



## Theresa48 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you both for the supportive, kind responses. They mean a lot to me. My partner is doing better this week. He still can not understand why the stroke happened to him but is determined to regain the use of his leg and arm. He is used to being in control and now he is not. That determination, I believe will help him go as far as he can in rehabilitation. Again, I appreciate the support!


----------

